# 3 Must Read Vegetable Gardening Books



## Bill_Brikiatis (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Tee -- My list of top 5 vegetable gardening books for northerners also includes the Vegetable Gardener's Bible. I'll have to check out the Joy of Gardening and Secrets to Great Soil.


----------

